# 30ml plastic bottle



## Aliyah (8/6/16)

Hey guys

Anyone know where I can buy these bulk empty plastic bottles in Cpt???


----------



## Frikkie6000 (8/6/16)

can get them at vaperscorner. overnight delivery

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/unicorn-bottle-30ml-750?category=93


----------



## Aliyah (8/6/16)

Thanks so much @Frikkie6000

Reactions: Like 1


----------

